# Stuka ejection seat trials



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2013)

.


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2013)

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice to see some testing footage, thanks for the link


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2013)

Interesting! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2013)

Good find Gary and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Geedee said:


> Makes me wonder what else they threw at the Stuka....like the thread on the explosive bolts to ditch the undercart



skis ans people carrying pods come to mind


----------

